# Inverno 2010/2011 histórico?



## irpsit (5 Dez 2010 às 20:15)

A oscilação do Oceano pacífico está a entrar na fase fria.

Esteve na fase quente nas últimas décadas, correspondendo a um mais pronunciado aquecimento global.

Entre 1940 e 1970 esteve no modo frio, correspondendo a invernos muito rigorosos nas Ilhas Britânicas e nevava usualmente em Braga e por vezes em Lisboa, nos nossos Invernos. Alguns destes anos apresentaram invernos absolutamente rigorosos, com em 1940 ou 1963.

Parece que vamos entrar de novo numa fase bastante fria, climaticamente, nas próximas duas décadas (fase fria do Pacífico + baixa actividade solar)

E eu diria que já estamos a observar estes efeitos, tendo em conta o passado inverno no Hemisfério Norte, os passados invernos na América do Sul, e as previsões para este próximo Inverno.

Estes eventos todos não podem ser simples coincidências! Invernos com recordes históricos na Europa e Ásia pela terceira vez consecutiva (2008, 2009, 2010), episódios de neve em Porto e Lisboa em 2006, 2007, 2009 e 2010, após décadas sem neve, e a recente vaga de frio...

Não refuto a existência do aquecimento antropogénico. As emissões de CO2 e desflorestação massiva colocam perigosos riscos. Mas penso que os efeitos da Oscilação do Pacifico e da actividade solar se vão sobrepor aos efeitos humanos. Penso que vamos entrar num período climático muito mais frio que as últimas décadas, devido à redução da output solar, e da fase fria do Pacífico (que se calhar até é um efeito resultante da redução da actividade solar).

Este Inverno 2010-2011 poderá ser histórico, no contexto dos últimos 100 anos, e muito rigoroso na Europa continental. Talvez em Portugal poderemos até ter mais episódios de neve a cotas baixas. 

Veremos até ao final deste Inverno, o que acontecerá....


----------



## Z13 (5 Dez 2010 às 20:39)

Ámen


----------



## martinus (5 Dez 2010 às 20:46)

Z13 disse:


> Ámen



Sim, os apreciadores esperam que tenha razão. No entanto, é uma esperança moderada: basta pensar quão quente foi este passado Verão em Portugal.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Dez 2010 às 20:48)

martinus disse:


> Sim, os apreciadores esperam que tenha razão. No entanto, é uma esperança moderada: *basta pensar quão quente foi este passado Verão em Portugal*.



Sim, mas parece que nestes últimos tempos a tendência é para irmos mais frequentemente aos extremos...
Veremos o que se vai passar...


----------



## Veterano (5 Dez 2010 às 20:49)

irpsit disse:


> Parece que vamos entrar de novo numa fase bastante fria, climaticamente, nas próximas duas décadas (fase fria do Pacífico + baixa actividade solar)



  Parece fazer sentido, a não ser a existência (ou não) de variáveis a "puxar" em sentido contrário.

  Os dados estão lançados, resta aguardar...


----------



## irpsit (5 Dez 2010 às 21:14)

Há um ano atrás eu dizia que de um modo geral na Europa o inverno de 2010 iria ser muito frio e o verão de 2010 muito quente, devido à tendência NAO negativo. Esta situação coloca bloqueios na Gronelândia, Islândia e Escandinávia, provocando entradas polares no Inverno e vagas de calor no Verão. Como ocorreu em 2003, por exemplo.

Agora, continuámos de novo em NAO negativo, com La Niña, já a entrarmos na fase fria do Pacífico, e com reduzida actividade solar.

Tudo indicia um inverno muito frio na Europa, e hemisfério norte em geral. 

Em Portugal, eu diria que o NAO negativo, tende a enviar as depressões mais em direcção a Portugal em vez de para o Reino Unido, como se está a verificar hoje (ou no inverno passado, antes do Natal), causando invernos muitos mais chuvosos para o sul do país. Noutras ocasiões, o bloqueio polar europeu chega a terras lusas, e causa episódios frios (como os da semana passada ou do inverno passado).

As más notícias são que os modelos tendem a prever para este inverno o grosso do frio mais a leste do que no ano anterior, principalmente após Janeiro. Ou seja, as Ilhas Britânicas terão o pico do frio em Dezembro e a Europa Central em Fevereiro. Portugal, talvez irá contar com mais entradas polares húmidas agora em Dezembro, e depois talvez só com entradas siberianas secas. Mas isto é a minha especulação e palpite.



mr. phillip disse:


> Sim, mas parece que nestes últimos tempos a tendência é para irmos mais frequentemente aos extremos...
> Veremos o que se vai passar...


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Dez 2010 às 21:25)

Não me importava de viver essas décadas de Invernos rigorosos!Ínverno é Inverno "mai nada"!


----------



## GabKoost (6 Dez 2010 às 01:15)

Como disse certa pessoa notável Portuguesa:

"A chuva, no tempo da chuva, não me incomóda".

Idem para o frio!


----------

